# Moss I.D. Please



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

I bought a small chunk of this moss about a year ago from a member here.
I stuck it to a piece of driftwood in one of my tanks and left it. Now a year later it looks like an old Tina Turner wig and it's time to trim it back.
Can anyone tell me what moss it is as I can't remember the name??
Thanks! (sorry for the crappy cell phone pics..... )


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

..........Anyone?


----------



## ArtihC (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks like christmas moss to me


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

ArtihC said:


> Looks like christmas moss to me


Oh great...I had a PM telling me it was either Singapore or Taiwan moss??

Thanks ArtihC! Seems we're narrowing it down anyway
.


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

Nobody here can tell me what it is???
Wow?? What happened to all the aquatic plant experts?


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

WOW??!! Over 130 views and nobody can nail down what moss this is?
Maybe it's rare??


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Just by simply looking at the pics of Taiwan,Singapore and Christmas Moss. Your moss looks a lot like Singapore moss but that's just based on observation. If you can provide a close up pic on a small area it may be easier to identify.


----------

